# LT 25 handling v. Classic



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Most tell me It's Better ...

I'm still researching and developing The 13 Footer and Classic


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

LT25 is perfect for running through the choppy ride and stay much drier than a classic because the LT25 has shallow v, higher freeboard, and much wider boat. A classic still a great boat for waterfowl hunt, fresh water fishing and backcountry fishing. I have an LT15 and a classic, and LT15 is better boat for rougher water and intercoastal.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

just PUT A W I D E Passenger in front And You will be fine ...

Tell them they are in a boat they ARE going to get WET ! LOL


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I've driven both and have to say the LT25 is a big improvement over the classic in handling chop and wakes.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Have owned both an LT25 and classic for a few years. 

I believe the classic and LT25 hulls are basically identical in beam dimensions, but the LT hull carries the width farther back to the stern. 

You can liken it to the difference between the 13 and 15 hi-sider hulls. 

I find the LT more stable at speed with a 25hp, and there is more room inside the boat as well. Basically both attributes are due to the wider stern. 

If you already own a classic, I don't think there's enough difference between the hulls for upgrading from a classic if the main reason you're switching is because of rough water capability. Add in the fact you get better floorplan options with the LT and I'd say yes.

The difference in rough water handling between the two isn't huge, look closely at the specs and you'll see the difference in freeboard around the boat on the two hulls is a matter of a couple inches max, and it's still a very small, light boat.


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

I have said this before and I will say again. I've owned both and after driving an Lt-25 for the last 3 years I can honestly say I will never have a classic again(unless I was into hunting). Great boat for many years especially in protected waters but the Lt is so much more dryer in choppy conditions. I hope no classic owners get offended but trust me just test drive an Lt and I guarantee u will love it.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

> I have said this before and I will say again. I've owned both and after driving an Lt-25 for the last 3 years I can honestly say I will never have a classic again(unless I was into hunting). Great boat for many years especially in protected waters but the Lt is so much more dryer in choppy conditions. I hope no classic owners get offended but trust me just test drive an Lt and I guarantee u will love it.


I took Joels LT 25 out for a spin and he used my Classic and you can't compare the 2,the Classic is great for protected waters.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I have said this before and I will say again. I've owned both and after driving an Lt-25 for the last 3 years I can honestly say I will never have a classic again(unless I was into hunting). Great boat for many years especially in protected waters but the Lt is so much more dryer in choppy conditions. I hope no classic owners get offended but trust me just test drive an Lt and I guarantee u will love it.


Some good points. Would be hard to go back to a classic for fishing after owning an LT, and also that the classics are popping up more and more as hunting boats, which is exactly what I did. 

-T


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a lot of time in both boats. The Classic (and LT15) are nimble quick turning boats. A ton of fun to drive if do a lot of turning like a narrow creek or river systems. The LT25 is a more stable boat. It doesn't get up on the edge and carve turns like its predecessors. Instead it stays level in the water and has larger skiff feel to it. 

The nose on the LT15 and LT25 enter the water at a much better angle than a classic. The ride is noticeably better because of this feature. Also the LT25 has a lower profile chine on the bottom than the Classic and LT15. This helps slightly with draft but it makes a big difference in reducing hull slap if you balance the weight of the boat so that all of the chines are below the water line like this.  










Not like this


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You mean you can't Fling an Lt around like this ;-)

keep in mind this is ONLY 9.8 Hp !  

After the rally I can re-shoot it with 15 ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch_videos?more_url=%2Fuser%2Fdelirousplumberious&video_ids=YeycbTedD5A%2CBLIaiqus5j0%2CJBtfjpMkHEA%2CrKnLaUiBOPE%2Cb2895MK6m3c%2CSOduoMpFnJI%2CITcO_BwjUgQ%2CW-Ip88-BGdY%2CZ1nQU6jLZVo%2Cf_kItIY_cXo%2CBuhSQGMOe2M%2Ca1dFzcNk4JI%2C9Z9WO6dD6IY%2CW6vORqUQ8F4%2CKPQciyv1Cvk%2CjFDHLJj6n50%2C6CJJ9JSbPHc%2Cg5CQuN8jpfk%2CCChMg-Nlhzc%2CUmPILBVZlK4%2CSou_C8PTLlA%2CxYWhc2XzOSE%2CH5rGuCLl6Ao%2CdDnzEWyR2UQ&type=14&feature=mfu_in_order&index=23


This one is with a Frankenstein 8 Hp .... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch_videos?more_url=%2Fuser%2Fdelirousplumberious&video_ids=YeycbTedD5A%2CBLIaiqus5j0%2CJBtfjpMkHEA%2CrKnLaUiBOPE%2Cb2895MK6m3c%2CSOduoMpFnJI%2CITcO_BwjUgQ%2CW-Ip88-BGdY%2CZ1nQU6jLZVo%2Cf_kItIY_cXo%2CBuhSQGMOe2M%2Ca1dFzcNk4JI%2C9Z9WO6dD6IY%2CW6vORqUQ8F4%2CKPQciyv1Cvk%2CjFDHLJj6n50%2C6CJJ9JSbPHc%2Cg5CQuN8jpfk%2CCChMg-Nlhzc%2CUmPILBVZlK4%2CSou_C8PTLlA%2CxYWhc2XzOSE%2CH5rGuCLl6Ao%2CdDnzEWyR2UQ&type=14&feature=mfu_in_order&index=20


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

No Dave,

This is what it looks like when you push a LT25 to extremes.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This Dudes LT does real well  [smiley=eek.gif]

Grabbed it and Tubbed it for u guys LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch_videos?more_url=%2Fuser%2Fdelirousplumberious&video_ids=JBtfjpMkHEA%2CrKnLaUiBOPE%2Cb2895MK6m3c%2CSOduoMpFnJI%2CITcO_BwjUgQ%2CW-Ip88-BGdY%2CZ1nQU6jLZVo%2Cf_kItIY_cXo%2CBuhSQGMOe2M%2Ca1dFzcNk4JI%2C9Z9WO6dD6IY%2CW6vORqUQ8F4%2CKPQciyv1Cvk%2CjFDHLJj6n50%2C6CJJ9JSbPHc%2Cg5CQuN8jpfk%2CCChMg-Nlhzc%2CUmPILBVZlK4%2CSou_C8PTLlA%2CxYWhc2XzOSE%2CH5rGuCLl6Ao%2CdDnzEWyR2UQ%2C50CnzQplnEs%2Cwa91jbd6D1c&type=14&feature=mfu_in_order&index=23

http://palley.smugmug.com/Water-Sports/Salt-Water-Fishing/Tomoka-Park-April-2006/1370094_9a4D2#64633351_UaiLC


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

dave, the first video is a classic. come on man, youre better than that


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

NOT my video LOL I just Re-Posted it ... I may have to Do a little Edit ... Thanks for catching it


----------



## skelly (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. This was helpful.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Thanks, everyone. This was helpful.


If you live in Ft Myers just take a short drive South to Everglades City this weekend and all the Gheenoes will be there and I bet a few will take you out for a test drive if you get there be fore the drinking starts.


----------

